# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زیر ده هزار منطقه سه

## hamidshams

سلام دوستان من هدفم پرستاری هست زیر ده هزار منطقه سه میخوام از اول مهر دارم روزی میانگین سه چهار ساعت میخونم ... اما میخوام زیادش کنم و برسم به ده ساعت میخوام برنامم این باشه هر مشکلی داره لطفا بگید ممنون میشم اگه راهماییم کنید درجهت بهتر شدن ای برنامه 
روزی 2ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی . ریاضی و فیزیکم یه روز درمیون 2 ساعت عمومی ها هم هرروز یک ساعت همه دروس ... آزمونم گزینه دو هست و خیلیاشو پیش رفتم

----------


## jaany

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پرستاری هست زیر ده هزار منطقه سه میخوام از اول مهر دارم روزی میانگین سه چهار ساعت میخونم ... اما میخوام زیادش کنم و برسم به ده ساعت میخوام برنامم این باشه هر مشکلی داره لطفا بگید ممنون میشم اگه راهماییم کنید درجهت بهتر شدن ای برنامه 
> روزی 2ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی . ریاضی و فیزیکم یه روز درمیون 2 ساعت عمومی ها هم هرروز یک ساعت همه دروس ... آزمونم گزینه دو هست و خیلیاشو پیش رفتم


خوندن اینجوری فایده نداره(تجربه ثابت کرده)
-------------------------
نتیجه : به دلیل رقابت شدید در کنکور تجربی برای رسیدن به هدفتون باید چند گام جلوتر از اون چیزی که میخواین بردارین

----------


## hamidshams

> خوندن اینجوری فایده نداره(تجربه ثابت کرده)
> -------------------------
> نتیجه : به دلیل رقابت شدید در کنکور تجربی برای رسیدن به هدفتون باید چند گام جلوتر از اون چیزی که میخواین بردارین


 یعنی شما میگم با ده ساعت خوندنم نمیشه زیر ده هزار آورد؟؟؟ دیگه اینقد سخت فک نکنم باشه ها

----------


## jaany

> یعنی شما میگم با ده ساعت خوندنم نمیشه زیر ده هزار آورد؟؟؟ دیگه اینقد سخت فک نکنم باشه ها


ده ساعت رو این برنامه که شما میگید ساعت مفیدش یک ساعته . برنامتون خرابه
برو پیش یه مشاور با یه برنامه ی حساب شده درس بخون(5ساعت)
خیلی بهتر از 10 ساعت خوندن(وقت تلف کردن)هستش

----------


## hamidshams

> ده ساعت رو این برنامه که شما میگید ساعت مفیدش یک ساعته . برنامتون خرابه
> برو پیش یه مشاور با یه برنامه ی حساب شده درس بخون(5ساعت)
> خیلی بهتر از 10 ساعت خوندن(وقت تلف کردن)هستش


 داداش منم هدفم از این تاپیک همین بود که از شما دوستانی که رفتید پیش مشاور و یه چیزی بلدید کمک بگیرم .. داداش من نمیتونم برم پیش مشاور هم هزینشو ندارم هم برام دردسره چون من تو استان فارسم و روستاییم اگه بخوام برم شیراز باید سیصد کیلومتر برم واسه یه مشاور... واسه همین خواستم ازشما کمک بگیرم

----------


## _Sorena_

*داداش تو فقط درس بخون
خود ب خود ایرادات برنامت مشخص میشه(اگه ایراد داشته باشه)
اینک روزی چند ساعت چه درسی رو چجوری بخونی همش ب توانایی های خودت بستگی داره
هیشکی هم نمی تونه بهت بگه اینا
فقط بخون!ده هزار ک سهله زیر هزارم می تونی شی تو این مدت فقط بخون!*

----------


## jaany

> داداش منم هدفم از این تاپیک همین بود که از شما دوستانی که رفتید پیش مشاور و یه چیزی بلدید کمک بگیرم .. داداش من نمیتونم برم پیش مشاور هم هزینشو ندارم هم برام دردسره چون من تو استان فارسم و روستاییم اگه بخوام برم شیراز باید سیصد کیلومتر برم واسه یه مشاور... واسه همین خواستم ازشما کمک بگیرم


برو تو تاپیک های مصاحبه با افراد برتر کنکور
اونجا جواب میگیری

----------


## Navid70

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پرستاری هست زیر ده هزار منطقه سه میخوام از اول مهر دارم روزی میانگین سه چهار ساعت میخونم ... اما میخوام زیادش کنم و برسم به ده ساعت میخوام برنامم این باشه هر مشکلی داره لطفا بگید ممنون میشم اگه راهماییم کنید درجهت بهتر شدن ای برنامه 
> روزی 2ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی . ریاضی و فیزیکم یه روز درمیون 2 ساعت عمومی ها هم هرروز یک ساعت همه دروس ... آزمونم گزینه دو هست و خیلیاشو پیش رفتم


دوست عزیز خیلی تایمت کمه .کنکور الان اینطوری شده که  یا میخونی یا نمیخونی اگه نخونی که رتبت 5-6 رقمیه اگه بخونی تازه وارده رقابت با بقیه میشی پس صرفا اینکه میگن بخونی قبولی یا من قلان تایم میخونم فلان رتبه رو میارم کاملا توهمه.
زیر ده هزار منطقه 3 درصدای بالایی نمیخواد فیزیک و ریاضی در حد اینکه 0 نزنی بخون و تایمتو بذار روی زیست وشیمی و عمومیا 
اکثر مصاحبه ها برای رتبه های برتره و منطقه 1 و 2 .به کارت نمیاد بخونی
چیزیم که گفتم عمومیه اگه سوالی چیزی بود خصوصی در خدمتم

----------


## amirdostaneh

مهم چجوری خوندنه 

اگه با 10 ساعت همه به رشته مورد علاقشون برسن که دیگه هیچی

----------


## lvjqd

> ده ساعت رو این برنامه که شما میگید ساعت مفیدش یک ساعته . برنامتون خرابه
> برو پیش یه مشاور با یه برنامه ی حساب شده درس بخون(5ساعت)
> خیلی بهتر از 10 ساعت خوندن(وقت تلف کردن)هستش



سلام
ميشه لطفا يه نمونه برنامه حساب شده بزاريد اينجا؟

----------


## jaany

> سلام
> ميشه لطفا يه نمونه برنامه حساب شده بزاريد اينجا؟


درود
دوست گرامی ، برنامه ی مطالعه ی هر شخص برحسب توانایی او و استعدادش هست
برنامه ی من صدالبته برای شما مفید نیست
شما بهتره برای داشتن یک برنامه در حد توانایی فردیتون به یک مشاوره تحصیلی مراجعه کنید

----------


## lvjqd

> درود
> دوست گرامی ، برنامه ی مطالعه ی هر شخص برحسب توانایی او و استعدادش هست
> برنامه ی من صدالبته برای شما مفید نیست
> شما بهتره برای داشتن یک برنامه در حد توانایی فردیتون به یک مشاوره تحصیلی مراجعه کنید



سلام دوست  گرامي

ولي اگه ممكنه و زحمت نيست با توجه به شناختي كه از خوندن پست هاي شما بدست آوردم خوشحال ميشم برنامه شما رو دريافت كنم . اين رو هم كاملا در جريان هستم كه برنامه ي شخصي سازي شده بهترين هست.

----------


## jaany

> سلام دوست  گرامي
> 
> ولي اگه ممكنه و زحمت نيست با توجه به شناختي كه از خوندن پست هاي شما بدست آوردم خوشحال ميشم برنامه شما رو دريافت كنم . اين رو هم كاملا در جريان هستم كه برنامه ي شخصي سازي شده بهترين هست.


آی دی تلگرامتو تو پ.خ بفرست . اونجا واست بفرستم

----------


## lvjqd

> آی دی تلگرامتو تو پ.خ بفرست . اونجا واست بفرستم



سلام 

دوست عزيز، باورش سخته، ولي حقيقتا تلگرام ندارم.

----------


## MeisteR

در کنار صحبت های "ضد انگیزشی و انگیزه زدا"ی دوستان باید بگم که:
ساعت مطالعت خوبه ولی نه اینجوری ک از 4 5 سات یهو بیای 10 سات اگه کم کم برنامتو زیاد کنی و ب 10 برسونی و عمقی و بدون حاشیه و البته با تست کافی بخونی و همینجوری تا اخر ادامه بدی پرستاری ک صد در صد میاری چ بسا بیستر از پرستاری و شاید پزشکی بیاری چون واقعا 7 ماه کم نیست ها اگه ی نفر این 7 ماه رو خوب بخونه شاخ کنکورو میتونه بشکونه
ی نفرو میسناسم ( d: )ک پارسال با 4 5 ماه خوندن رتبش 3000 منطقه شد و راحت پرستاری قبول شد

مشاور هم نمیگم خوب نیست خیلی هم خوبه ولی "بهترین مشاور یک فرد خودشه"
اگه مصاحبه هارم خونده باشی میبینی ک رتبه برترا مشاوره نرفتن
میتونی فایلای مشاوره ای اقای افشار ک تو همین انجمن هم هست (و روش برنامه ریزی علیرضا اروین ک تو ی پست جدا توضیح داده)رو گوش بدی ک چندتاش درباره برنامه ریزیه و طبق اون برا خودت برنامه بریزی کنی برا مثال شنبه تا پنجشنبه بخون جمعه مرور هفته کن 
 ازمون میری طبق برنامش پیش برو 

شاعر میفرماید:
نصیب ماست بهشت،ای خداشناس برو/که مستحق کرامت،گناهکارانند

میدونم شعرش ربطی ب موضوع نداشت :Yahoo (21): 
ولی چیزی ب ذهنم نرسید در این باره
درکل ینی کنکور مال ماست :Yahoo (21):

----------

